# Online Warranty Registration



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

We just piked up our new 23RS last week and I can't find the warranty registration card I was supposed to fill out and send in. Does anyone know if I can register my Outback online for the standard one year warranty? Anid if so, does anyone know the website address?

Thanks in advance
James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually all you need by law is your dated Bill of Sale.... thats what OUTBACK will go by not a warranty card ...

Warranty cards are worthless and actually have nothing to do with the warranty. Warranty cards should actually be called "Marketing SPAM cards" since most of them are turned over to the Marketing dept and then your info sold to other folks...


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> Actually all you need by law is your dated Bill of Sale.... thats what OUTBACK will go by not a warranty card ...


Good, saves me filling out and mailing another card. I will keep a copy of the bill of sale in the trailer just in case.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

